# Will this work? DECA related



## UPEngineer (Aug 9, 2004)

Hello all,

Have a question.

I want to install an upgrade for the whole home deca package. Don't need an HR24 nor do I need a truck roll because my wife is gone for a couple of weeks and I will not be home until late at nights.

Basically, I have two HR21 and 1 R22 with SWiM dish.

I have tried to have them just ship me the DECA units but so far, no dice.

I have all receivers except one networked with Cat5e cable and MRV working great.

I was going to order DECA adapters from Solid Signal.

Can I get just 2 of them (one for the un-networked receiver and 1 for the router) and hook them up. This way, the un-networked receiver will be hooked up and the others will still work with the Cat 5 cabling?

Or since I do DECA on one receiver, I have to do them on all of them?

Sorry if it this is confusing but basically 2 with Cat5 ethernet and 1 with DECA.

Any help would be appreciated.

Scott


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Should work. The DECA just breaks the network signal out of the coax and routes it to the ethernet port. As long as your router is uPNP, and the others are working now, you should just be able to do it just fine.


----------



## aandjw (Nov 30, 2005)

Ask D to reimburse you for the cost of the stuff from Solid Signal. I got them to pay for 3 DECA and 1 PI ($143)......


----------



## UPEngineer (Aug 9, 2004)

aandjw said:


> Ask D to reimburse you for the cost of the stuff from Solid Signal. I got them to pay for 3 DECA and 1 PI ($143)......


Really, Sweet...... Did you just call them up and ask them to do this? What was there response since they supply them?

I will have to try that.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

On a side note:
Do the DECA adapters have to be connected near the DVR? 
I already have ethernet wall connections at each DVR and was thinking that the DECA adapter could be connected in my basement where the coax and ethernat currently are. 
This would unclutter the back of my equipment rack.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

jdspencer said:


> On a side note:
> Do the DECA adapters have to be connected near the DVR?
> I already have ethernet wall connections at each DVR and was thinking that the DECA adapter could be connected in my basement where the coax and ethernat currently are.
> This would unclutter the back of my equipment rack.


They come with a 6" ethernet cable. Your DirecTv coax from the splitter screws into the DECA, then you have two lines from the DECA, a 6" coax and a 6" ethernet. It might work to put it elsewhere and run parallel coax/ethernet runs to the DVR, but I dont know anyone who has tried it.


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

UPEngineer said:


> Hello all,
> I was going to order DECA adapters from Solid Signal.
> 
> Can I get just 2 of them (one for the un-networked receiver and 1 for the router) and hook them up. This way, the un-networked receiver will be hooked up and the others will still work with the Cat 5 cabling?
> ...


Non-24 receivers (SD _and_ HD) *must have a Band Stop filter to remove the high level 500-600 MHz DECA signals* (the DECA itself provides this function when connected to a receiver). So order Band Stop filters for the CAT5-attached receivers (and one for the SWM, if it doesn't have a green sticker), and a power supply for the network interface DECA.

*Or*, if you're adventurous and one of your CAT5-attached receivers is near your router or a switch with an extra connection, put the DECA in line with the receiver coax connection (which simultaneously powers the DECA and is a Band Stop filter), then _plug the Ethernet cable from the DECA into the router/switch_ (*leave the receiver connected to the router/switch*). _Voilla!_ Internet connection with no additional splitter and no power supply. (Yes, I've done this, it works, but as always, YMMV.)

This, of course, is unsupported, but no more unsupported than using your Home Network or DIY DECA.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

UPEngineer, you can do this, and if you ever get an HR24 down the road to replace one of your receivers, you can then run all DECA. You will still need to call DIRECTV and use the instruction I gave for getting Whole Home DVR Service activated.

You will need the following:
1 DECA - for your un-networked receiver
1 DECA + Power Inserter - for your broadband connection

*Broadband DECA* - The open coax connection (on right side of image) will be connected into your SWiM network via either an open port on your existing splitter or by adding a new splitter.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

dwcolvin said:


> *Or*, if you're adventurous and one of your CAT5-attached receivers is near your router or a switch with an extra connection, put the DECA in line with the receiver coax connection (which simultaneously powers the DECA and is a Band Stop filter), then _plug the Ethernet cable from the DECA into the router/switch_ (*leave the receiver connected to the router/switch*). _Voilla!_ Internet connection with no additional splitter and no power supply. (Yes, I've done this, it works, but as always, YMMV.)


Yeah, this should actually work and you wouldn't need the BSF or the power inserter. If there is only the single network connection at the networked receiver, a small Ethernet switch will need to be added so that you can plug both the receiver and the DECA into it.


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Yeah, this should actually work and you wouldn't need the BSF or the power inserter. If there is only the single network connection at the networked receiver, a small Ethernet switch will need to be added so that you can plug both the receiver and the DECA into it.


Yes, it actually _does_ work, just don't forget the *Band Stop Filters* for anything not DECA connected... the consequences can be anywhere from 'nothing' (it actually works) to a 'completely non-functional receiver' (one or both tuners don't work, presumably depending on what SWM channels it's using and the robustness of the particular receiver's tuner). We learned this the hard way.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

dwcolvin said:


> Yes, it actually _does_ work, but don't forget the *Band Stop Filters* for anything not DECA connected... the consequences can be anywhere from 'nothing' to a 'completely non-functional receiver' (presumably depending on what SWM channels it's using). We learned this the hard way.


Oh certainly, but if he only has the two receivers on his system its' fine. It might be a good idea to put a BSF just after the output from the SWiM as well.

The "funky" connected DECA using power from the networked receiver shouldn't need a BSF as everything is siphoned off by the DECA. The BSF would be used on any other receivers beyond the two that the OP was referring to.


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Oh certainly, but if he only has the two receivers on his system its' fine. It might be a good idea to put a BSF just after the output from the SWiM as well.
> 
> The "funky" connected DECA using power from the networked receiver shouldn't need a BSF as everything is siphoned off by the DECA. The BSF would be used on any other receivers beyond the two that the OP was referring to.


He has 3 receivers, so he would need 1 BS filter for one of the networked receivers, one DECA for the non-networked one, and 1 DECA for the "funky" networked/DECA network interface one (and maybe a BS filter for the SWM).

This is so much easier (or should be) if you let DirecTV do it, but so much fun if you DIY :lol:


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

OK, so there you go .. The BOM

2 DECAs
2 BSFs
(maybe a network switch depending on port availability @ receivers)


----------



## UPEngineer (Aug 9, 2004)

Thanks for all the replies. I went ahead and ordered 4 DECA adapters. One for each receiver and one for the internet connection.

I already had the power inserter so I should be good there.

One thing though after reading these posts. I have the SWM LNB for my dish. Where would I find the green sticker? I got it when they first came out, so I am assuming it probably doesn't have the green sticker. I guess I need to order the Band Stop filter???

BTW, I did get them to activate my service so I should be good to go. But, whenever I get the DECA installed and working correctly, do I need to call back and get them to remove the "u" flag or since they did not install it won't matter?

Anyways, thanks for all your help! I love doing this DIY stuff and seeing how all the stuff works.

Scott


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

UPEngineer said:


> Thanks for all the replies. I went ahead and ordered 4 DECA adapters. One for each receiver and one for the internet connection.
> 
> I already had the power inserter so I should be good there.
> 
> ...


I've got an extra band stop filter if you want and I'll be in Chickasha tomorrow.


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

UPEngineer said:


> Thanks for all the replies. I went ahead and ordered 4 DECA adapters. One for each receiver and one for the internet connection.
> 
> I already had the power inserter so I should be good there.
> 
> ...


You _do_ realize you're going to be paying more to DIY than for D* to do it, don't you?

The green sticker is visible on the bottom of the LNB, but it's fairly recent, so you can presume you don't have one. So order a Band Stop filter, and put it between the dish and the first splitter.

We're having enough trouble getting the "u" flag turned *on*! 
As long as this is DIY DECA, it should remain "u"... you don't have all the DECA-blessed components (e.g., green-label splitters, not that it matters).


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

UPEngineer said:


> BTW, I did get them to activate my service so I should be good to go. But, whenever I get the DECA installed and working correctly, do I need to call back and get them to remove the "u" flag or since they did not install it won't matter?


All DIY installs should be set to 'u' even if you use DECA.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

dwcolvin said:


> Non-24 receivers (SD _and_ HD) *must have a Band Stop filter to remove the high level 500-600 MHz DECA signals* (the DECA itself provides this function when connected to a receiver).


The only "Non-24" unit that requires the BSF is the HR20-100.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> The only "Non-24" unit that requires the BSF is the HR20-100.


Not quite true.
ANY receiver without a DECA and on the same SWiM [think SD] needs to have the filter.


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> The only "Non-24" unit that requires the BSF is the HR20-100.


That is *not* true. On a 'hybrid' network, with some receivers Ethernet Connected and some DECA connected, *all* non-24 receivers on the SWM need either a DECA attached or a Band Stop Filter. _I know from personal experience._


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Not quite true.
> ANY receiver without a DECA and on the same SWiM [think SD] needs to have the filter.


Yup, the HR20-100 needs a BSF _with_ a DECA, all other non-24 receivers need a DECA or BSF on a SWM with DECA _anywhere_. Once you think about it, it makes perfect sense.

p.s. This includes a SWM with an Hx24 attached that _doesn't_ have an Ethernet attached... its onboard DECA is perfectly capable of disrupting another receiver on the SWM, even if it's just 'polling' for another DECA. Perhaps a reason D* only wants to give 24's to DECA customers.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

dwcolvin said:


> non-24 receivers on the SWM need either a DECA attached or a Band Stop Filter


That's not how you stated it previously... You said "Non-24 receivers (SD and HD) must have a Band Stop filter to remove the high level 500-600 MHz DECA signals". You made no mention of "either a DECA or...".


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> That's not how you stated it previously... You said "Non-24 receivers (SD and HD) must have a Band Stop filter to remove the high level 500-600 MHz DECA signals". You made no mention of "either a DECA or...".


You might want to read the whole sentence:
"Non-24 receivers (SD _and_ HD) *must have a Band Stop filter to remove the high level 500-600 MHz DECA signals* (the DECA itself provides this function when connected to a receiver). "


----------



## UPEngineer (Aug 9, 2004)

dettxw said:


> I've got an extra band stop filter if you want and I'll be in Chickasha tomorrow.


Man that would be great! I will PM you my information...

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

When configured for SWM, _all_ non-24 receivers must have their satellite input protected from the 500-600 MHz DECA signal. This protection can either be the DirecTV-approved DECA, for HD receivers, or the Band Stop Filter for SD receivers _and_ (unsupported) HD receivers that do not have DECAs.

Both the DECA and the Band Stop Filter limit the 500-600 MHz signal reaching the receiver satellite input.

Probably why D* _won't_ install a hybrid network, including not allowing an H20 with BSF.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

dwcolvin said:


> You might want to read the whole sentence:
> "Non-24 receivers (SD _and_ HD) *must have a Band Stop filter to remove the high level 500-600 MHz DECA signals* (the DECA itself provides this function when connected to a receiver). "


Yeah... And it still doesn't say "BSF or DECA".


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

dwcolvin said:


> You might want to read the whole sentence:
> "Non-24 receivers (SD _and_ HD) *must have a Band Stop filter to remove the high level 500-600 MHz DECA signals* (the DECA itself provides this function when connected to a receiver). "


Before I added a DECA to my HR21, I didn't have a bandstop filter connected and there were no issues (my H24 and HR24 already used DECA to communicate). I don't have a filter on my SWM either (which allows the signal to bridge between the SWM1 and SWM2 outputs). Officially they are required, but everything _may_ work without filters (YMMV).


----------

